# Gauge with Tach install



## Genki (Sep 27, 2014)

the stickied post was already closed.

sorry for being a newb.
car has an auto tranny.
does it matter if I use the gauge with Tach from a manual tranny car to my auto tranny car?
thanks for the inputs


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Info below applies to the B12 sentra's, specific info was from when I added the tach cluster into my former 90 sentra.

It shouldn't matter, make sure to grab the instrument cluster harness from the car you get the tach cluster out of, it's the easiest way to swap in a cluster with the tach, the cutting and splicing wires to swap the cluster is a waste of time.

If you grab the harness from the donor car it's easy to swap the harness, the harness plugs in behind the fuse panel and is held in with one 10 mm bolt, the harness than snakes it's way up to the back of the cluster and is held in to the plastic with a few clips, the harness also has plugs that go to any indicator lights that are in the black plastic bezel that covers the gauge cluster. This is how I swapped the tach cluster into my former 90 sentra and it took about 10 minutes, no cutting or splicing any wires either. pic of one of the harness's below:










this is how the harness runs, this pic is for an 89 pulsar but it is very similar to how the harness runs in the B12 sentra:


----------



## Genki (Sep 27, 2014)

thanks again ahardbody.

Unfortunately, I was only able to get the gauge with cut wires at the back. I saved the picture of the wiring diagrams for both the non-tach and with tach clusters for reference, so I guess it would be more difficult to install


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

People have been swapping the clusters doing the cut and splice method for a long time, I happened to notice there were 2 different wire harness's, that's why I did mine by swapping the harness, so much easier, I would keep an eye out for the right harness, it makes it plug and play. Good luck.


----------



## Genki (Sep 27, 2014)

here's what I have


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

you could figure out the wiring and spice it together it's just harder but it can be done


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Isn't there a direct re-pin map in the stickies section? Since you opted to cut the wires, next best option is to follow the map.

http://www.nissanforums.com/b11-b12-kn13-82-90-chassis/89314-full-notes-b12-tach-gauge-cluster.html
Post #10 (hint hint)

You will need to splice the tach signal from the wire running from ignition coil to ECU bran box.

There shouldn't be a difference, electrically, between auto and stick.

Good luck


----------

